# FR: la Mathilde, le Claude, etc. - article défini + prénom ou nom



## patyl

Hi,

I am not even sure if I am asking the right question in the right place here.  The following extract is from _Dalida's Il pleut sur Bruxelles_.  I think I basically don't understand the meaning behind this song but let me start with the grammar questions:

_Y a aussi la Mathilde 
Qui ne reviendra plus
Et puis y a la Frida qui n'a aimé que lui_

The _la_ before Mathilde, does it stand for a general person by the name of Mathilde?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## bert31

Hello patyl,
you're at the right place for this question, i guess... Of course in French there's no article before first names. In this song, Dalida pays tribute to Jacques Brel and his songs. Jacques Brel often used this style of adding an article before his characters' name especially female ones. My interpretation of this stylistic device is that in former european societies it was common to put an article before servants or young girls' name to emphasize the fact that they were not deserving much respect. In fact adding articles before names tends to transform people into "objects". However, this objectification is to be regarded as something common in a conformist former european society. Jacques Brel was anti conformist and by using this style, wished to make people aware of their conformism and lack of respect toward young people and especially young girls. This is my interpretation. This explanation may be completed by a speclist of Jacques Brel.


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour patyl, 
Je ne connaissais pas cette version de la chanson de Jacques Brel. 
"La" devant un prénom est une forme utilisée chez les paysans et dans certaines régions françaises (dans l'est en particulier) pour parler d'une personne en particulier. 
Il me semble que Jacques Brel l'utilise souvent dans ses chansons (La Fanette par exemple).

Bonjour Bert31,
Je ne perçois pas, pour ma part, ce mépris que vous soulignez. 
Je pense qu'il s'agissait d'habitudes de langage (là-dessus nous sommes d'accord) principalement dans le monde paysan où c'était courant et correct : le Claude, l'Henri, la Catherine. 
En dehors des campagnes, c'est considéré comme impoli et méprisant : on ne l'utilise pas. 
Pour revenir à Brel, il l'utilise aussi dans Le moribond : Adieu l'Emile, je t'aimais bien, tu sais, / Je sais qu'tu prendras soin d'ma femme.

Belle journée
TL


----------



## bert31

Oui j'ai peut-être manqué de nuance. C'est vrai qu'il y a cette aspect diminutif affectueux. Mais quand il dit: "Toi la servante, toi la Maria, faudrait peut-être bien changer nos draps..." En fait c'est à ça que j'ai pensé. Dans la chanson Frida on ressent toute la lourdeur d'une famille perclue par le conformisme et la sécheresse des sentiments. Frida est au milieu mais elle est différente. Or dans la chanson Frida il ne la désigne jamais par la Frida. Lorsque Dalida dit la Mathilde, la Frida on pense à tout cela à la fois avec l'aspect diminutif affectueux et pesanteur du conformisme qui engendre l'absence de liberté d'aimer. A mon sens il y a des deux.


----------



## Pauline Meryle

> "chez les paysans et dans certaines régions françaises (dans l'est en particulier)"


et il me semble que c'est surtout pour parler d'un(e) membre de la famille. Pas n'importe quelle Mathilde, mais la nôtre.

As you might say "our Matilda" in northern dialects of English.


----------



## TRADLADY

Pas forcément je pense mais en tous cas, on sait exactement au moment où on parle, de qui on parle.
Ce n'est pas n'importe quelle Mathilde.


----------



## Philologos

Perhaps "la Marie" = "that Marie", meaning she is somehow singular, has done something unusual


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello Philologos and welcome to the forums! 

The article in this case certainly does not imply that the person is singular or doing something unusual. It is a mere affective, regional turn of phrase.


----------



## Mandryka

_« Mais quand je vous dis que je l’ai suivi ! » s’écria la Vatnaz ; « je l’ai vu entrer ! Comprenez-vous maintenant ? Je devais m’y attendre_

This is from Flaubert's _L'Education sentimentale_  -- the narrator of the novel often puts an article before the name of a character.

What's the effect of this? Does it show a certain contempt?


----------



## Yendred

Mandryka said:


> Does it show a certain contempt?


It can, depending on the context, but putting an article before the name of a person may just be a reference to a popular/rural/dated(*) way to call people, with no specific nuance of contempt.

(*) In the case of Flaubert, I don't think it can't be seen as dated, but just popular/rural.


----------



## iuytr

Using la or le in front of the family name changes the name into a kind of alias or nickname. This can be used in a rural or poor working-class context, also often in the underworld and the world of prostitution (although a bit dated).
This the case in l'Education sentimentale.

You will find a good analysis of this character in the book "La Femme dans les romans de Flaubert"

Here a short extract but it is far more detailed if you follow this link :


> personnage de la Vatnaz, « femme artiste » de mœurs douteuses et de morale suspecte38, dont les différents portraits constituent autant de charges, par le biais de la mise en scène dont ce personnage fait l’objet dans le roman, par celui d’insinuations disséminées dans le texte et de rapprochements dégradants.


----------



## Yendred

Sometimes on the opposite, it can  be a way to honour the fame and talent of a person, like when we used to call Maria Callas "_La Callas_", but obviously it's not the case in Flaubert's novel.


----------



## Mandryka

Thanks for the link.

We also have _la Pompadour_ -- which I guess is just the standard nickname for her


> _Un drame, où il avait représenté un manant qui fait la leçon à Louis XIV et prophétise 89, l’avait mis en telle évidence, qu’on lui fabriquait sans cesse le même rôle ; et sa fonction, maintenant, consistait à bafouer les monarques de tous les pays. Brasseur anglais, il invectivait Charles Ier ; étudiant de Salamanque, maudissait Philippe Il ; ou, père sensible, s’indignait contre la Pompadour, c’était le plus beau ! _


----------

